# apache start



## hirohitosan (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi there. I installed Apache on my FreeBSD but I don't know how to enable it.

How can I start at boot apache?

Thanks


----------



## Oko (Dec 9, 2008)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Hi there. I installed Apache on my FreeBSD but I don't know how to enable it.
> 
> How can I start at boot apache?
> 
> Thanks



How about you read documentation first before playing with things

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-apache.html


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 9, 2008)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Hi there. I installed Apache on my FreeBSD but I don't know how to enable it.
> 
> How can I start at boot apache?
> 
> Thanks



Please take a look at the startup file for apache, by default, its located in:

*/usr/local/etc/rc.d*

The startup file will give you a hint what you should put in the *rc.conf* for starting up apache at boot time. E.g. for apache 1.3

*apache.sh*


> apache_enable=
> apache_flags="-DSSL"



The 2nd one is only used in the *rc.conf* if you need ssl support.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanx guys

I started apache
# /usr/local/sbin/apachectl start

and I add in
/etc/rc.conf

apache22_enable="YES"

an it works


----------

